# Okay, I get it, I am in Texas...



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

But good grief! This is ridiculous!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like it will be on the warm side. (Sorry, couldn't resist the sarcasm). It was 93*F here. We don't have AC, and only fans in the barn and house. I felt a little warm today. Goats looked really hot.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Wow, I'm glad I'm in Oregon, we can get warm but not for long....:7up:
Lol. JK
Hope you keep cool ...as well as your critters...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too warm for me!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol yeah it is just a touch warm! Thankfully I have quite a few big shade trees. The goat pen is the coolest, shadiest place in my yard. My goaties, however, see no reason whatsoever to venture into the goat pen. They seem to think thst's beneath them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! I got sunburned just reading your post!!!!!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

We understand in the deep south. It was 95 around here last week not including the index..shooo


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I almost think get sunburned even at night here! 

Yup, we already had one day where the heat index was 111. 

It's gonna be a long, hot, summer!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah we moved to the mountains, which has really helped with humidity. The goats are liking it more but poor Clyde has long hair so we're having to curry him alot. He's just about got all of the wool out now. Bonnie is a short hair so she just lays in the shade, chewing the cudz, chewing duh cudz.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

I feel you. I went to Dallas (I'm in SW OK) on Saturday. The AC in my truck is out. It was 102. This week it's going to be 95 today (and 50% humidity) and that's our "cool" day this week. Up to 102 and 103 by the end of the week.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I tell ya - out there where yall are it sounds like here. You walk outside and start sweating in 5 seconds. Now we add to it hurricane season.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ugg, I know the feeling, we are getting a heat wave now too.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

You can keep that!  I don't handle heat/lots of sun well.

We've been in the 70-80 range for the most part and are finally getting some rain/thunderstorms.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’ll take that over the single digits or negative like other places get lol here in central California is was 62 and raining Friday and 101 yesterday. I keep taking out and putting away my shorts and sweat pants lol


----------

